# clothing brands for skinny kids?



## PicnicBear (Mar 2, 2005)

DS is 2 and 24 pounds. He can wear 24 month or 2T in shirts just fine but I'm having a problem with pants. Some of the pants that fit him are 12-18 months, even, but now the problem is that he is too tall for those. I definitely see a difference in sizing between new, trendier brands like Gymboree which are cut huge, and older things from the thrift store which are cut a lot smaller. In fact he can wear some 2T in some thrift store clothes.

Anyway, now that it's harder to find things in his size at the thrift store, plus me not having much time to shop, I would really like to find one or two brands that I can order on-line for his pants/shorts. I have had good luck with tops from LandsEnd (some really good sales early this fall on some gorgeous clothes that seemed to have a more traditional fit) but I have not tried their pants.

**Please don't tell me to sew my own -- I cannot sew!**

Thanks!


----------



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a skinny boy here...I've had luck with Old Navy jeans and micro-fleece/sweats. They seem to be cut skinnier than other brands. DS has a pair of Carter's jeans that are size 9mos and they fall off him. The Old Navy jeans (traditional cut) are 12-18 mos and are a bit long...so they may work for you!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

All my kids have been slender. We swear by Osh Kosh - their overalls are terrific and run small and thin! Also - try some French brands like Petit Bateau and Jacadi - they generally run slender, too.


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

My DS1 is 2.5 and pretty long & lean like his daddy (not me







). The pants with adjustable waists are key for him. I've found them at Old Navy, Gap, and even Target. Even with them cinched up all the way, he still needs a belt. I finally found a nice leather one small enough at BabyGap.


----------



## PicnicBear (Mar 2, 2005)

Old Navy makes sense to try -- I didn't even think of them . . I find it funny that they have different "cuts" for little boy's jeans but if one of them work for us, that would be good.

RE OK, I had forgotten about them. He had some cute stuff as a baby (thrift) but nothing now. I think we have an outlet around here.

Thanks, mamas!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a tall skinny 5 year old and I get them the slim fit adjustable waist jeans from Old Navy. He still usually needs a belt but at least they'll stay up.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

I look in the girl's section for gender neutral designs/colors and buy them there. Toddler girl pants are often cut more slender than toddler boy pants and they fit my skinny ds better.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

I work in a clothing store, and I have a skinny boy. I think levi has pants with adjustable waists. I also think they have slimfit's as well.


----------



## RachelJune01 (Jun 1, 2005)

I have girls, so it might be different, but Osh Kosh stuff is HUGE. I can't keep the pants up to save our lives.


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

adjustable waist
my youngest dd is 2 1/2 & also 24 lbs.
i dont like overalls because she is potty trained & cant get them off

old navy's adjustable waist pulled all the way in are still a bit big..but work ok..
childrens place with AW fit good & i love childrens place because they dont get knee holes
& gymboree opened a new store called crazy 8
http://www.crazy8.com/index.jsp?PROD...=1195059901123
these fit my girl the best, but theres limited selection

osh kosh are huge in our experience

target carries adjustable waist slim circo's in larger sizes.. my oldest dd also requires all her pants to be adjustable waist..
but i didnt look for 2T size


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Strange that you mamas find Osh Kosh huge...We ONLY get the overalls and they run really slender (compared to the GAP, Hanna Andersson, etc.). Perhaps the overalls are the ONLY slender things they do??? LOL


----------



## alison77 (May 26, 2004)

same problem here. we do old navy and gap with adjustable waist, or h & m if you have one near you. all the other brands even if adjusted to smallest don't stay up on him!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelJune01* 
I have girls, so it might be different, but Osh Kosh stuff is HUGE. I can't keep the pants up to save our lives.

I find that true of their fleece/sweats type stuff but if you can get actual *pants* (denim, canvas, etc...) in a slim w/an adjustable waist they are great.

We had luck at Sears w/DS when he was younger in their fleece pants.

And Old Navy--- if you can get slim fit w/adjusters.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

My ds is 2.5 and about 26 pounds, so we have this issue too.

We buy a lot of Old Navy and Baby Gap with the adjustable waists. Gymboree has true, working draw strings once you get into their "big boy" sizes (3-10, I think) and adjustable waists. They are a bit long, but ds can fit into a 3 with the waist pulled in a bit. An employee also told me the big boy sizes that coinside with toddler sizes (3 vs. 3T, 4 vs. 4T, etc) are cut more slender b/c they don't expect those kids to wear diapers.


----------



## whisper2 (Jan 6, 2006)

I order Lands End slim pants online. (I've never found the slim pants in the stores.) They work the best for us. My kids don't like the adjustable waist pants. The buttons and elastic are uncomfortable. Old Navy does seem to run slim and sometimes works for us as well.


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

Gymboree calls pants slim but what they mean is petite. If you have tall skinny they will not work. They are shorter then the regular pants which IMO still run short. Childrens place is out too because they are so short. We have good luck with carters because of the fabulous adjustable waist and I have also had good luck with adjustable waists at target.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I have tall skinny kiddos for the most part and I find Levi's work great, gap and old navy to be made for huge kids even with the adjustors. Land's end makes a fine slim that still adjusts. If you are in toddler sizes I was told that anything with T means it will fit over a diaper and without is a slimmer cut (say if you are comparing 3 and 3T).

My 9 yo dd wears a 12slim and can't keep them up. I figure the sag is okay because that is what is keeping them long enough. My 11 yo ds makes her look full figured. A couple years ago I called land's end for sizing help and they said to go based on the chest measurement which put ds in a 24 month or 2T. I ordered 10/12 based on height.







Oh, how I wish I shared their problem.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My ds is 10 months and in size 18 months based on height alone. The boy can still fit the waist of 6-9 month clothing and some 3-6 month! Skinny bugger! The only thing I've found to keep his pants on is to put him in Hanes sweats or overalls. Everything else just falls off.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

We do overalls and leggings. The leggings are tight enough to fit skinny kids, and for overalls it just doesn't matter.

My favorite places to get leggings:

land's end
www.entertainingelephants.com

I like the osh kosh overalls best, especially the old school ones (without snaps in the crotch). I get them on ebay.

Lex


----------



## PicnicBear (Mar 2, 2005)

Whoa -- I didn't even know about the whole adjustable waist thing except that now I remember the Gymboree saleswoman mentioning it.

This is totally random, but DS has this pair of what looks to be handmade pants from the thrift store that have a tag on them that says "Kids by Design -- Montana" -- they are awesome but I have googled that company and never came up with anything. Anyone heard of it?


----------



## bkbabymomma (May 23, 2007)

My kid's a string bean too. Small Paul (Paul Frank for kids) is very slim, and you can get pants affordably on eBay sometimes. Otherwise it's adj. waist all the way -- everyone's doing it now, even Kmart. Alternately, buy a belt.


----------



## PicnicBear (Mar 2, 2005)

The entertaining elephants has some really cute stuff . . now off to eBay . .

Hey, I can _browse_ as much as I like!


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

A diaper pin in the back to cinch the waist. You don't even have to remove it for washing.

Target clothes seemed to work for my skinny (but we mostly used their t-shirts). Now he is wearing a Sears brand that is 7X slim AND we have to adjust the waist another 3-4 inches! ALthough he has grown taller again and will probably be in 8 or 9 slims (and sucked up







).


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Anything but the Childrens place! My three year old still fits in their 18-24. They run HUGE!


----------

